# NCEES Sample Exams



## Krakosky (Jan 16, 2012)

I purchased what I thought was the 2008 NCEES sample exam (ISBN 978-1-932613-36-0) and what I thought was the 2010 NCEES sample exam (ISBN 978-1-932613-60-5). The 2008 sample exam includes a morning session and afternoon session for the 3 depths. The 2010 sample exam was specific to MD and only included that depth. The questions in both books are identical, morning and afternoon (MD depth). Can anyone offer any clarification? I thought there were 3 sample exams for purchase: 2001, 2008 and 2010.

Also, I am looking to purchase the 2001 NCEES sample exam but have been unsuccessful finding it on ebay or amazon. Does anyone have it that wants to sell it?

Thanks.


----------



## aneesu786 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have both the books you mentioned. The MD is the same between the two books, you have a redundant copy. I don't believe they published a 2010 sample book yet?? The 2001 copy is very rare, you probably won't find it.

The book that has the three depth section will be the best source of review, and the only one you should have purchased ( I made the same mistake). Put the other book with just the MD away till you take the practice exam in one sitting. Unless you want to return it.

Based on your previous posts, I believe you have a plethora of review material, now you need to just practice and study the sections from MERM and Shigley books. You can always do sample problems from your Statics, dynamics, strength of materials college textbooks. The only thing you can do more is take a review class.

PPI2PASS does have other review materials you can purchase. http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams/mechanical-pe-exam . Click on each product and they sometimes give some sample questions from the material. Get an idea of what you are purchasing and if you really will benefit from it

From a cost analysis point of view, you probably have spent alot, remember if you have the fundamentals down, you should be able to do any similar problems.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Jan 19, 2012)

The 2010 book is the same as the 2008 book, just with only a single depth module instead of all 3.

The 2001 has many similar problems and many exactly the same, but there are enough different ones to make it worthwhile if you can find it at a decent price (from a TF standpoint, I did not look at the MD depth Q's). ISBN-13 for 2001 is 978-1-932613-13-1 and ISBN-10 is 1-932613-13-7. Here's the Amazon listing, I got mine for around $40 I think, http://www.amazon.com/Sample-Questions-Solutions-Mechanical-Engineering/dp/1932613137/ but also keep an eye on the marketplace here at EB.com. You'll have to be pretty vigilent, this book is in short supply and so it won't stay unsold for long.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm not sure why I thought there was a 2008 and a 2010 sample exam. I did just purchase the 2001 sample exam for around $80. It's more than I wanted to pay but less than I've seen it for in the past. I'm currently working my way thru the MERM practice problems book and might get the 6MS books to work thru afterwards. I'm going to take the 2001 and 2008 practice exams a few weeks before the actual exam in a timed setting.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Jan 20, 2012)

If you know MERM cold, do 6MS &amp; the ncees tests, you will be fine. I had 300 hrs in and was adequetly prepared. Welcome to your obsession for the next 3 months!


----------



## andreyshka (Dec 18, 2012)

Are the 2008/2010 version questions of NCEES sample equstions and solutions, PE Mechanical the same as sold curretnly on the NCEES website?


----------



## Anutka2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Andreyshka, the version currently sold by NCEES is 2011. From what I've read, this is the same as 2008, but the 2008 version gave you all 3 depths in 1 book, here it's split between 3 books. The breadth section is the same in all 3. I only purchased the MD book, and found these problems to be the most helpful and applicable for studying.


----------

